# FDM or Orbit???



## nisargshah95 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi,
   I have Windows XP SP3 installed. I'm confused whether to use *Free Download Manager* or *Orbit* as the primary download manager. Please suggest your views...


----------



## mohityadavx (Feb 13, 2011)

orbit is much better than FDM due to feature like Grab etc however i would suggest use to use Download Accelerator Plus as it really accelerate the speed use the free version no need to use the paid version. DAP free version is a lot better than orbit or FDM


----------



## nims11 (Feb 13, 2011)

I use Flashgot and it sucks


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 14, 2011)

simply try all 3: FDM, Orbit & DAP. for me DAP works best. able to accelerate downloads by 35-40% when downloading from the download sites like Softpedia, majorgeeks, etc.


----------



## paroh (Feb 14, 2011)

orbit


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 14, 2011)

Depend's on your usage. If you download more web 2.0 stuff like videos etc. Get orbit. Otherwise i find fdm better


----------



## motobuntu (Feb 14, 2011)

+1 for FDM


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Feb 14, 2011)

+1 for FDM. great free tool.


----------



## nisargshah95 (Feb 14, 2011)

Yup. I'd prefer Orbit just because of it's Grab. Plus its got a limiter integrated!!!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 14, 2011)

Orbit is the best..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 15, 2011)

I prefer GetRight.
"Link Grabbing" isn't good though.


----------



## aswin1 (Feb 15, 2011)

IDM is the best.


----------



## abhijangda (Feb 15, 2011)

FDM is best. I have been using it for years and really its a great one!!


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2011)

FDM is the best free download manager - I've used it for 2 years ( still my elder bro using this ) and after that I've switched to the best download manager on earth - ( No prize for guessing it though ! ) - it's IDM !

Still I'm using IDM version 5.18 ( released on oct 2009 ) and it suits my all needs perfectly.


----------



## Beck110011 (Feb 16, 2011)

Well it depends on what you want to download and features you wish in a Download Manager. For me FDM works best, using it for almost 3 years. It has never let me down. In the beginning I tried almost all the download manager. The most funny was Direct Download plus which sometimes shows me speed of 1MB/s which my connection could never reach. LOL


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 16, 2011)

topgear said:


> FDM is the best free download manager - I've used it for 2 years ( still my elder bro using this ) and after that I've switched to the best download manager on earth - ( No prize for guessing it though ! ) - it's IDM !
> 
> Still I'm using IDM version 5.18 ( released on oct 2009 ) and it suits my all needs perfectly.



does FDM or IDM have features like Orbit's getit or grabpro, grab++ to download videos from sites like Youtube & Vimeo?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 16, 2011)

Idm does but it's not free


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2011)

himadri_sm said:


> does FDM or IDM have features like Orbit's getit or grabpro, grab++ to download videos from sites like Youtube & Vimeo?



everyone has different needs - for me FDM was best and now IDM took the place 

BTW, here's the features list of FDM :
*www.freedownloadmanager.org/features.htm

Here's feature list of IDM ( it has everything I need ) 
*www.internetdownloadmanager.com/features.html


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 18, 2011)

i prefer DAP. the interface of DAP is simple (google chrome extension doesn't work ) & IDM (trial) was found to be slower. however all my friends use IDM & happy with it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 18, 2011)

@nisargshah95: like ur siggy....

I use IDA & has been using it since 2005 

for me its Firefox 4 + flashgot + IDA 
others are also good such as IDM & FDM

IDA is paid app & not free.instead use DAP


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2011)

I use KGet. 

and DownThemAll! is good enough for me in Firefox.


Sam.Shab said:


> i prefer DAP. the interface of DAP is simple


DAP??? 

I used DAP in 7-8 years ago when I had dial-up. It had advertisements on top and it sucked. It always appeared like malware to me.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 18, 2011)

FDM hands down.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 18, 2011)

ico said:


> I used DAP in 7-8 years ago when I had dial-up.



Me too on MTNL Dial-up.But found IDA better than DAP.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 18, 2011)

IDM hai khaas.
Baaki sab bakwaas. 

Seriously, use IDM.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 18, 2011)

Shareware - IDM (ze best)

Freeware - FDM, Jdownloader


----------



## skippednote (Feb 18, 2011)

IDM or FDM


----------



## nisargshah95 (Feb 18, 2011)

himadri_sm said:


> does FDM or IDM have features like Orbit's getit or grabpro, grab++ to download videos from sites like Youtube & Vimeo?



Yeah! Grab is really great!!!
+1 for *Orbit*



KaranTh85 said:


> @nisargshah95: like ur siggy....


Thanks man!!  u've got the copyright


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 18, 2011)

nisargshah95 said:


> Yeah! Grab is really great!!!
> +1 for *Orbit*



IDM has a Grabber too. And it works brilliant.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2011)

ico said:


> I use KGet.



kget? i guess its a linux based downloader.



ico said:


> DAP???
> 
> I used DAP in 7-8 years ago when I had dial-up. It had advertisements on top and it sucked. It always appeared like malware to me.



yes. its more of an ad banner then a download manager but it offers me far better d/w speed compared to IDM or FDM. i have no idea why is it so.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 19, 2011)

it gives better speed coz it uses more than 1 connection.
The latest free version uses 5 connection


Although, ad's are very distracting 
paid version has no ads but free version is enough


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 20, 2011)

^^ what connection are you talking about? 

& theres no way to block ads. maybe a portable Adblock from Chrome.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 20, 2011)

I got no idea what tech they use. They claim they use multi connections.

I think it works like Opera Mini. File comes through their server compressed, their server uses multiple 'connection'

Also if we cancel download some incomplete .dap file remains which I think indicates Opera Mini tech.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 20, 2011)

IDM is better than everything else.it has all the features a download manager should have like grabbing,downloading videos from youtube........

but in dap to download videos from sites like youtube you should have that task bar like thing in you browser where you get the download button,which is very annoying


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 20, 2011)

^ Not necessary to have Taskbar. Atleast I dont have have it.


Just open DAP, click 'Add download' then just copy paste YouTube video link.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 20, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> IDM is better than everything else.it has all the features a download manager should have like grabbing,downloading videos from youtube........



IDM if nothing else needs a new UI.



sukesh1090 said:


> but in dap to download videos from sites like youtube you should have that task bar like thing in you browser where you get the download button,which is very annoying





thetechfreak said:


> ^ Not necessary to have Taskbar. Atleast I dont have have it.
> 
> Just open DAP, click 'Add download' then just copy paste YouTube video link.



better use save2pc. i have 0 installed toolbar in my PC. also with Chrome, toolbars can't be used. isn't?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah, Chrome does'nt support it. I use Chrome 10.
Kinda good Chrome doesnt support it.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 20, 2011)

in that way idm is better because in firefox and opera 11,when you click to play the video an option pops out asking to download that video.isn't it better than copying the link and pasting it in download manager?and one thing is that it is not free.if it is about free versions then dap is awesome in that category.


----------



## Goten (Feb 20, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Yeah, Chrome does'nt support it. I use Chrome 10.
> Kinda good Chrome doesnt support it.



I have the latest updated version of chrome...Its says 9.0....And i guess its beta as usual.....where did u get chrome 10 from.

Peace~~~!

---------- Post added at 04:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:11 PM ----------

Simply saying....Orbit id freeware.....Orbit is lite...Orbit has grab so any video sharing site out there is a piece of cake....Orbit is fast and did i say...It is lite as hell....I like using lite softwares and I am very peculiar about startup times and speed of the computer(Left my fav Mozilla 3.6...what a slow bummer)....I hope you will like it too.

Peace~~~!


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 20, 2011)

Anyone use GetGo downloader or IDA? Both are free , and have good features, getgo even captures video like idm, i used them, really good, try it...


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 20, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Yeah, Chrome does'nt support it. I use Chrome 10.
> Kinda good Chrome doesnt support it.



now in the process of shifting to 11.



Goten said:


> I have the latest updated version of chrome...Its says 9.0....And i guess its beta as usual.....where did u get chrome 10 from.
> 
> Peace~~~!



here


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 20, 2011)

guys i have small question which may not suit this thread's topic.why firefox opens very late in windows? (but still use firefox because of its awesome clarity and add on)


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 21, 2011)

^ Its got different engine than say Chrome,Safari.

Firefox started this add on frenzy and is still leader in that category.

If speed is what you are looking for, download Google Chrome.





@Goten

Chrome 11 beta is out. I just downloaded it. 24 MB


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 21, 2011)

is chrome is faster than firefox?i used both of them but i didn't find any difference in their speed.
guys i tried install chrome 11 but it is not getting installed.my cursor shows waiting symbol for some seconds and then goes off.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 21, 2011)

Chrome installs silently. Check 'process' tab in Task manager.

Wait for 5 minutes for Chrome to install


Firefox 4 beta 10 is a little faster but differences are negligible.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 21, 2011)

after installation complete, a Chrome icon is automatically placed in desktop. if no icon , means chrome failed to install.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 21, 2011)

It would be nice if Chrome had installation wizard like Firefox


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 21, 2011)

thank you guys i installed it.actually i already had chrome 9 and when i installed chrome 11,it was updating 9 to 11 which i didn't noticed.


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> in that way idm is better because in firefox and opera 11,when you click to play the video an option pops out asking to download that video.isn't it better than copying the link and pasting it in download manager?and one thing is that it is not free.if it is about free versions then dap is awesome in that category.



same an be done with IDm+IE8 combo - yeah - I've integrated IDM only with IE8 and I use IE8+IDM to download videos from you tube like sites.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 22, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> thank you guys i installed it.actually i already had chrome 9 and when i installed chrome 11,it was updating 9 to 11 which i didn't noticed.





Good job! Now you have a huge speed upgrade.

---------- Post added at 06:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 AM ----------

get DAP for download speed up!


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> is chrome is faster than firefox?i used both of them but i didn't find any difference in their speed.


well, these speed differences are vastly overhyped by the companies. Can you really differentiate between 5ms and 30ms. You can't.

Firefox 4 Beta 11 is great.


----------



## Goten (Feb 22, 2011)

I have an old laptop.....The very first chrome startup takes about 3-4 seconds.....Mozilla 3.6 takes about 11-12 seconds......Mozilla 4 Beta 11 takes about 6-7 secs.

Peace~~~!


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 22, 2011)

may be the start up time increases as the no of add ons installed increases.
btw guys i am using firefox 4 beta11


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 22, 2011)

Goten said:


> I have an old laptop.....The very first chrome startup takes about 3-4 seconds.....Mozilla 3.6 takes about 11-12 seconds......Mozilla 4 Beta 11 takes about 6-7 secs.
> 
> Peace~~~!




Try defragmenting. Clearing Temp files.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 22, 2011)

^^ won't help. new PC or laptop will open any of the above mentioned browser instantly. but with a old & slow processor, the opening process may take a few seconds. defrag won't help.


----------



## Goten (Feb 25, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Try defragmenting. Clearing Temp files.



I have an old pc....And how much time u spend enjoying watching movie on pc..I spend to make it fast....Lawl....So its the fastest my computer can do.

Thinking about making a thread about boot up times of our computers.

Peace~~~!


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 25, 2011)

Goten said:


> I have an old pc....And how much time u spend enjoying watching movie on pc..I spend to make it fast....Lawl....So its the fastest my computer can do.
> 
> Thinking about making a thread about boot up times of our computers.
> 
> Peace~~~!



Same here mate. I have disabled everything except drivers. I have seen a few PC's where 20 icons launch at startup. Everything from Open office to Winamp agent(absolutely useless)

btw do you use Anti virus?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 25, 2011)

videos from youtube can downloaded from firefox addons....
the Download Manager must be fast.


----------



## topgear (Feb 26, 2011)

FF has several addons to download vids ? Which one you use ?

Personally I've found download managers have better speed than FF addons but your choice and experience may vary.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 26, 2011)

I found download helper very useful...you can just copy the links with it & then use a regular download manager to download your video....its also good for images & other stuff but it does fail sometimes..


----------



## Goten (Feb 26, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Same here mate. I have disabled everything except drivers. I have seen a few PC's where 20 icons launch at startup. Everything from Open office to Winamp agent(absolutely useless)
> 
> btw do you use Anti virus?



Yes i do...Avast 6 free with panda autorun disabler...This combo only has protected me for a whole year...Then it mysteriously crashes a few days back when my friends got drunk and surf inappropriate prono on my sweet baby.

Peace~~~!

---------- Post added at 11:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 AM ----------

I just wanted to share my titbit of fast and lite download managing for everything.

Browser i use  - Chrome & Firefox

Chrome is only used for surfing, watching youtube content etc etc.

Downloading is fairly done by a combition of firefox with its addon flashgot which gives me options before downloading as what to do if its a normal download file using orbit or a file from server like rapidshare which can only be download in firefox.....Also it catches up flash content wich can be downloaded using again lite download manager orbit. Also grab can be used to download and flash content or songs. So thats lite and simple for me.

P.S - Chrome has no addon except its Skin and Homepage tabs in front.
Firefox has only two addons - Flashgot and Adblockplus.

Peace~~~!


----------



## RBX (Feb 26, 2011)

FDM sucks, I scheduled some downloads to start when there was no other active download. Later, I decided to change/cancel the schedule, there was no way to cancel it so I changed it to some other condition. It didn't help a bit, no matter how many times I tried, all those downloads would start at the same time, I got fed up and uninstalled it.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2011)

Well I use FDM and I think its best. All the features and the best part is that all the features works flawlessly. At least for me eh.
For youtube videos I use Opera and install its extension and download them without any hassles. A link just come by share named *download* and there you go. I don't use firefox because I am kind of used to opera's speed dial and can't work without it otherwise firefox is also damn good.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 27, 2011)

isnt there any way to disable ads in DAP?
Except ads I feel its good. Only because 1 reason- Download accelaration.


----------



## topgear (Feb 28, 2011)

^^ Buy it - though if you are going to pay IDM is far more better than any DM on earth !


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 28, 2011)

20 dollar is a lot to pay for download manager.

I tried searching for *ahem* version but couldnt find any.


Is there no registry hack? Ad-blocker?


----------



## topgear (Mar 1, 2011)

^^ I don't think so.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2011)

thetechfreak said:
			
		

> 20 dollar is a lot to pay for download manager.
> 
> I tried searching for *ahem* version but couldnt find any.
> 
> ...


Try out FDM its free and has all the features and more. You might like it and about DAP I don't like it because of goddamn ads and its resource hungry. I love FDM does my job perfectly.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 1, 2011)

^ ok will download soon and give you feedback.
Exams are coming near and near so will take time


----------

